# Preparing a cast iron skillet



## Michi (Feb 3, 2019)

I will have a Logde 30 cm skillet arriving tomorrow. That's after many years of remembering my father's cast iron pan, and how well the fried potatoes (Bavarian style) tasted when made in that pan. After a discussion with my wife, I got her to agree for me to buy it, and to evict a rarely-used cheap stainless steel pan that occupies space in the drawer.

Googling around, I see all these people sanding down the interior of their brand-new pans, and then laboriously seasoning them. Is this actually necessary?

Looking for any cast iron experts out there to tell me what to do. If I just season the pan after it arrives without doing any grinding/sanding, I take it that I can still decide to do this later if it turns out too sticky or rough?


----------



## Jon-cal (Feb 3, 2019)

I didn’t grind or sand mine and it works great. I seasoned mine with lard in the oven under high heat if I remember correctly. It was quite a while ago. If you just cook with high heat and lots of fat (searing ribeyes, etc) you’ll get the same thing. They get better over time. These pans are pretty much indestructible


----------



## Michi (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, I know that they get better the more you use them. Sounds like I should just leave it alone and use it. I expect that, if it doesn't turn out, I can still take a grinder to it later.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 3, 2019)

Lodge pans arrive with a slightly rough surface but they're still well seasoned and non-stick. They just don't sand the metal surface fully prior to seasoning.

I'd advise just using it as is, removing all of the seasoning and then sanding it down is a massive job and they're already decent non-stick. The difference between my old smooth cast iron pan and my lodge is not too significant.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

Hey @Michi!

Welcome back to the cast iron fold. I am a cast iron fan. With all the new fanged technology out there, I think they are hastily overlooked. They have nice cooking properties and are great for searing and sauteing.



Michi said:


> Googling around, I see all these people sanding down the interior of their brand-new pans, and then laboriously seasoning them. Is this actually *necessary*?



Of course not!



Michi said:


> Looking for any cast iron experts out there to tell me what to do. If I just season the pan after it arrives without doing any grinding/sanding, I take it that I can still decide to do this later if it turns out too sticky or rough?



The Lodge cast iron range come pre-seasoned. So you should be good to go once it arrives. 

Like discussions about blade geometry, sharpening and polishing - cast iron fanatics optimise beyond what most people are interested in. Personally, I think it is fun experimenting with ways to improve the seasoning. But is it necessary? Not at all!

My advice would be to use the pan in its delivered condition. It will be bumpy. Stick with that for a few months. You aught to see the seasoning improve over that time if you use the pan frequently. After than, if you dont like how rough the surface is, sure... you can always decide to grind it down later.

My other observations would be: don't bother with the flax-seed oil hype. The best seasoning really just comes with patience and use. Do lots of searing, sauteeing and glazing in the pan and you'll get a great seasoning in time. Also, it is extremely hardy stuff, relax and enjoy it!


*Edited: Clicked post early by mistake!


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a huge Lodge skillet which I named Ozzy Osbourne because it is black and heavy metal. It came with a rough surface and the factory seasoning is little more than a good start.

What you want to use for seasoning is a food-grade oil that doesn't go rancid and has a super-high smoke point. In practice, this means flaxseed oil - and it's highly expensive, so you probably don't want to use it for much else.

If you buy used cast-iron and want to strip the seasoning for whatever reason before doing your own, you can just rub it down with lard and stick it in a camp fire or something for an hour or so.

After that, you rub it down good with oil all over and then put it upside down in your oven on the highest possible heat. Let it bake for an hour, take it out and let it cool, rub it down with oil and back into the oven upside down again for an hour. Four rounds in the oven will give you a decent layer of seasoning, but you can do more and more if you really want all the bumps to disappear.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 3, 2019)

I used flaxseed oil for a while and it does season quickly because it's a drying oil (one of the only food safe drying oils that exist). In the end I stopped using it because the seasoning is more likely to flake off. Potentially it was just the way I was using it.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

<sorry edit above - I posted early by mistake>


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

madelinez said:


> I used flaxseed oil for a while and it does season quickly because it's a drying oil (one of the only food safe drying oils that exist). In the end I stopped using it because the seasoning is more likely to flake off. Potentially it was just the way I was using it.



Amen: +1 - I've been down that road. Same experience. We should call it flakeseed oil!


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

madelinez said:


> I used flaxseed oil for a while and it does season quickly because it's a drying oil (one of the only food safe drying oils that exist). In the end I stopped using it because the seasoning is more likely to flake off. Potentially it was just the way I was using it.



What do you use now? Here in Finland, most people use "rypsiöljy" (translation dictionary tells me it is "canola oil" in English) or lard (not really a good option, but it works).


----------



## madelinez (Feb 3, 2019)

Yep I mainly use canola oil because it's cheap, has a high smoking point and over time seems to develop into a consistent stable seasoning. I also use bacon fat if that's the last thing I cooked in it.

EDIT: The key thing is to add only a tiny amount of oil and spread it thin across the pan before heating. If the oil layer is too thick it doesn't polymerize.


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> My other observations would be: don't bother with the flax-seed oil hype. The best seasoning really just comes with patience and use. Do lots of searing, sauteeing and glazing in the pan and you'll get a great seasoning in time.



For a smaller skillet, this might hold true but not for the 30cm - with medium heat, even on a large burner, only the middle of this skillet will actually be hot. Put it on high and you will burn the stuff in the middle of the pan.

The 30cm is designed for having space to cook several things at once and move them back and forth from hot to cool zones. It's other main use is making fried chicken and in that case, the deep oil will evenly heat the pan but no polymerization will occur.


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

madelinez said:


> EDIT: The key thing is to add only a tiny amount of oil and spread it thin across the pan before heating. If the oil layer is too thick it doesn't polymerize.



That's why you turn it upside down ;-)


----------



## stringer (Feb 3, 2019)

So I've always used a straight bladed wooden spoon with a bit of canola (rapeseed) oil and a bit of Kosher salt to clean my cast iron. This is still my preferred method if there's a lot of sticky residue. However, I got a new Christmas present that has become my go to scrubber for daily maintenance. It's made of chain mail. It is tough enough to get all of the crap out, but the rings are round and rounded which keeps them from scratching your seasoning. It leaves a really nice cooking surface.

https://knappmade.com


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

@stringer I was going to like your post but the like button randomly disappeared upon this viewing of this thread...


----------



## Michi (Feb 3, 2019)

stringer said:


> It's made of chain mail. It is tough enough to get all of the crap out, but the rings are round and rounded which keeps them from scratching your seasoning.


I dig this. I can see that this would work well. It's a bit pricey; any reason why, say, 00 or 000 steel wool wouldn't to the same job?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 3, 2019)

Guys forced seasoning as such BS. cook on it, crank up the heat and use the thing. Its will season all right. Just keep acidic foods out of it. Also the notion of grandmother passing down some knowledge of how to season it sounds like conjecture too. Why do things the easy way when you can do them the hard way right. Guess some people still believe the earth is flat. Rubbish


----------



## stringer (Feb 3, 2019)

Michi said:


> I dig this. I can see that this would work well. It's a bit pricey; any reason why, say, 00 or 000 steel wool wouldn't to the same job?



Regular steel scrubbers/ steel wool is much more aggressive. It will damage your seasoning. The chain mail is just aggressive enough to get the job done. I use it to clean stainless steel pots and pans too, but it really works great with cast iron. They are super sturdy. You can find them cheaper online too. I just didn't want to link to Amazon.


----------



## Michi (Feb 3, 2019)

stringer said:


> The chain mail is just aggressive enough to get the job done. I use it to clean stainless steel pots and pans too, but it really works great with cast iron.


Thank you for that, I'll add one to my arsenal!


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

podzap said:


> For a smaller skillet, this might hold true but not for the 30cm - with medium heat, even on a large burner, only the middle of this skillet will actually be hot. Put it on high and you will burn the stuff in the middle of the pan.



Yes and no... I guess it depends on your cook top and how you use your pan. My main skillet is 8" (~25cm). We have a 5" gas ring that will send flames up the side of the pan on the max setting. But there isn't much reason to apply that much heat. On lower settings... sure... there are hot spots (and like you say, you can use that to your advantage). But you dont have to place the hot spot in the same place every time you cook! If a part of my seasoning needs a touch up, i'll shift the pan so the hot spot is under that location and do whatever cooking i intended.



podzap said:


> It's other main use is making fried chicken and in that case, the deep oil will evenly heat the pan but no polymerization will occur.



Do you use a dutch ovens I wish I started using them earlier! Pretty handy for that sort of thing.




Luftmensch said:


> Like discussions about blade geometry, sharpening and polishing - cast iron fanatics optimise beyond what most people are interested in.



To add to this... like many things in life, it should also be clear that people form an opinion based on their preferences and what works for them!

For me... Flaxseed oil did not float my boat. It produced a lovely semi glossy finished. Then turned a deep black. Eventually it started to flake off. But here is the thing: even if it didn't flake off, it is a darned expensive oil! I am not so sure it leaves a better a surface than whatever cooking oil is closest at the time... So in my mind, why spend the extra money or go out of your way to find it (i could only find it in a pricey health food store)?


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

stringer said:


> So I've always used a straight bladed wooden spoon with a bit of canola (rapeseed) oil and a bit of Kosher salt to clean my cast iron. This is still my preferred method if there's a lot of sticky residue. However, I got a new Christmas present that has become my go to scrubber for daily maintenance. It's made of chain mail.



Nice one stringer. I do similarly...

If a light scrub in hot water wont do it, i'll try to scrape the food off with a wooden spatula (with hot water). If that wont work I'll break out the Kosher salt.

Been meaning to investigate a chain mail scrubber. Good to hear it gets an endorsement!


Speaking of scraping/cleaning with a spatula. @Michi... The slow method of grinding the bumps down is to use a hard stainless spatula. In time (a long time), the high spots will be ground down by the spatula and the low spots will be filled by accumulated seasoning. It the spatula is thick you can put your back into it when cleaning.


----------



## SeattleBen (Feb 3, 2019)

If you're seasoning at the highest heat your oven has watch out for smoking out your whole house.


----------



## stringer (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm in the use it to season it camp. I will add one thing. I find that aerosolized pan spray works great instead of dealing with oils. I usually use canola. The first time you use the pan get it nice and hot on the range. Spray it, use it. Afterward. Clean it, then spray it again. Wipe out excess spray with paper towel. Store it. Repeat process frequently for best results. Even if I am cooking with other oils I'll still give it a quick spritz. I believe that the thin film polymerizes very quickly. This isn't the best option if you aren't using them all the time because pan spray could theoretically go rancid. My cast iron never leaves the stove top.

The largest one is 15 year old 30cm Lodge
The middle one is 90 year old 25cm Griswold
The small one is a 50 year old 15cm made in Taiwan.


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 3, 2019)

As others have noted, flaxseed is rubbish and flakes off. I like lard and canola, in that order.

Use of the pan is the best way to season it, if you clean it correctly afterwords: I don't have chainmail, so I use a wooden spoon to scrape and salt on a paper towel to scrub. Typically, though, I can just wipe it out with a cotton shop towel and rinse with water. I then put it back on a high burner, maybe with two drops of oil/lard, and keep it on high for 10 minutes or so, wiping occasionally with the cotton towel. 

Two drops doesn't seem like a lot, but the much bigger risk is have too much oil, which will become sticky. The remedy for that is a 550F oven for 4 hours. Not fun in the summer.

Anyway, keep cooking those skillet potatoes in plenty of oil, clean/dry properly, and you'll be on you way to non-sticks-ville in no time!


----------



## stringer (Feb 3, 2019)

SeattleBen said:


> If you're seasoning at the highest heat your oven has watch out for smoking out your whole house.



You definitely shouldn't season at super high temperatures. This is appropriate for some types of carbon steel, cast steel fry pans and woks. Not really appropriate for cast iron skillets. The seasoning is delicate and must be baked on over time slowly. Scorching high temperatures will burn it off.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Guys forced seasoning as such BS.



Depends... On a ready-to-go pan I full heatedly agree with you!

I have only gone through the rigmarole of forcing a seasoning twice (actually three times if you include the first stuff up). Those occasions were: restoring an old pan (stripped back with caustic soda) and restoring a cooking surface that I had ground down. A forced seasoning is pretty useful for bare grey iron...



Mucho Bocho said:


> cook on it, crank up the heat and use the thing. Its will season all right.



Definitely! Use is the best maintenance.



Mucho Bocho said:


> Just keep acidic foods out of it.



To clarify for any overly cautious novices: mostly it is ok! Particularly for mature seasonings (and most new cast iron pans are). Recipes don't often call for concentrations high enough to do substantial damage. Just don't do anything obviously absurd...

Another myth is soap. Again for the benefit of novice cast iron users: your pan wont vaporise into another dimension if you wash it with soap. Soaking it in soapy water is probably a bad idea but not much harm will be done if it is wiped down with a soapy sponge, rinsed and dried. If the seasoning looks dry, rub an thin layer back onto the surface. That said... sure, I think the preferable method is to avoid soap.


----------



## SeattleBen (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, but you'll see recommendations for high heat seasoning. Here is serious eats suggesting 400, which depending on what oil you're using and pan location, will smoke out your house in a pretty awful way.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2010/06/how-to-buy-season-clean-maintain-cast-iron-pans.html


----------



## Bodine (Feb 3, 2019)

Just cook up some bacon, done


----------



## Paraffin (Feb 3, 2019)

SeattleBen said:


> Yes, but you'll see recommendations for high heat seasoning. Here is serious eats suggesting 400, which depending on what oil you're using and pan location, will smoke out your house in a pretty awful way.



I use peanut oil as the main cooking oil in our kitchen, either alone or mixed with butter. Peanut oil has a high (roughly 440 F) smoke point, so it works well for seasoning cast iron too. When I got my last Lodge pan, I did a few rounds of oven seasoning with peanut oil at 425 F. Left it in there for a half hour, cooled it, and repeat. The Lodge pans are supposedly pre-seasoned but that gave it a little head start.

There is a little smoke when I remove the pan from the 425 F oven, but it's not very much (and this oven is vented to the outside anyway). Peanut oil doesn't flake off like some other oils. It's been a couple of years of cooking on this Lodge pan, and while the surface isn't completely smooth, it's much less "grainy" than when it was new. Just keep cooking on it, and the seasoning will take care of itself.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 3, 2019)

Add me to the just-use-it-to-season-it team.

To clean, I like to use a nylon/plastic bristle brush to scrub or sometimes a plastic scrubbing thingy. For a big mess I will boil water in the pan as the first step then scrub.

After washing, I dry it with heat on a stove top burner and when dry apply a very thin coating of oil -- VERY thin or else it will become sticky. Basically I wipe on a drop or two of oil with a paper towel and wipe up the excess with another paper towel. Then I heat again with the burner. Maybe this is too much work, but I've been happy with the results.


----------



## Bodine (Feb 3, 2019)

I use cold water and a nylon bristle brush to clean the interior, soap and water on the outside to keep it grease free. Cold water keeps oil and grease from sticking to your plumbing.
Wipe dry like a carbon knife.


----------



## WAVERY (Feb 3, 2019)

I “polish” my new lodges to a better finish than my old wagners and Griswolds. Takes but 15 minutes with a paint stripping wheel and 200 grit paper. Season with canola and use. The pic of the grill is with a polished new lodge on the left and a 100 year old wagner on the right. I clean mine with soap all the time. Once the seasoning is established nothing really harms these guys!


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> Yes and no... I guess it depends on your cook top and how you use your pan. My main skillet is 8" (~25cm). We have a 5" gas ring that will send flames up the side of the pan on the max setting.



An 8" skillet is 20cm, a 10" skillet is 25cm and a 12" skillet is 30cm.

I have a 30cm lodge and it is a beast - it takes up more than half the cooktop on a standard Euro 60x60cm cooktop. My cooktop is induction and I use the largest out of the 4 "burners" when cooking with the big lodge. Warming the skillet up for 15 minutes on heat setting 5.5 out of 9 gets it hot enough to fry bacon in an area that would be 8" (20cm), while the remaining 5cm on the edges of the skillet are not really that hot. Neither are the handles.

This is really a massive skillet.


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

WAVERY said:


> I “polish” my new lodges to a better finish than my old wagners and Griswolds. Takes but 15 minutes with a paint stripping wheel and 200 grit paper. Season with canola and use. The pic of the grill is with a polished new lodge on the left and a 100 year old wagner on the right.



That is an awesome hanging rack you have there! Do you have structural support built into the wall for that?


----------



## WAVERY (Feb 3, 2019)

podzap said:


> That is an awesome hanging rack you have there! Do you have structural support built into the wall for that?



Bolted into studs.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

podzap said:


> An 8" skillet is 20cm, a 10" skillet is 25cm and a 12" skillet is 30cm.



Doh!! Nice pick-up Podzap! Yes, mine is indeed a 10" skillet (why do inches still exist??). Great size when cooking for one to two....




podzap said:


> This is really a massive skillet.



I don't doubt that! The 10" is heavy enough when loaded. I bet a 12" would give your arms a pretty good workout even unloaded! I suspect when we have more mouths to feed (or bigger stomachs), i'll get a 12". 

I also can see a use for a 10" deep dish - half skillet, half dutch oven.


----------



## podzap (Feb 3, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> I don't doubt that! The 10" is heavy enough when loaded. I bet a 12" would give your arms a pretty good workout even unloaded! I suspect when we have more mouths to feed (or bigger stomachs), i'll get a 12".



Storage space is the problem for the 30cm. If it were even half a centimeter longer from handle to handle, it would not fit into my oven without the assistance of an angle grinder. Even now, it needs to go in at a perfect diagonal angle. It has two handles precisely due to the heavy weight.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

Bodine said:


> Cold water keeps oil and grease from sticking to your plumbing.



I am not sure this is strictly true (hot vs cold). Is it? If so you taught me something new - I thought warm water would keep it liquid and help it flush a way.

Only residual oils/grease should be going down the drain in the first place. It is unneighbourly disposing oils in the sink (unless anyone thinks blocked sewers and fatbergs are fun). I suppose the risk with cast iron is that detergent are not being used to form an emulsion with the water....

Hmmm.... kudos! You get a like for making me think about plumbing a bit more! I usually scrape any grotty bits into the bin but maybe i'll add wiping away remnant oil with a paper towel (before washing) to my routine as well...


----------



## parbaked (Feb 3, 2019)

I've started to wipe my pans with paper towels before cleaning in the sink.
Best to avoid putting oil in your plumbing.


----------



## vicv (Feb 3, 2019)

A properly seasoned pan can be cleaned with soap and water without a problem. Dry and oil afterwards. Same with my steel woks and steel pans. I once burned honey into the pan so bad I threw it in the wood stove for an hour. Was a clean grey when done. Reseason and it's perfect again


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 3, 2019)

I would probably sand mine smooth and put it into rotation. I had a 14” Lodge and it was a good pan. I only used it for a roasting pan and searing meats.

It would never get to a point I could over-easy an egg. But it’s didn’t buy it for eggs. Since I found a few old pans, I gave the 14 to my brother. It’s our deer camp burger cooker. It’s the perfect size for pan fried chicken.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bodine said:


> Just cook up some bacon, done


I actually think some bacon is unproductive. The sugar burns a hard carbon and causes a slew of issues.


----------



## Jon-cal (Feb 3, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> I actually think some bacon is unproductive. The sugar burns a hard carbon and causes a slew of issues.



Yeah, at one point I used mine solely for cooking bacon and it was not at all non-stick. Once I started searing steaks with really high heat the pan really turned around. It’s almost like Teflon now


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 3, 2019)

Potato skin, salt, and oil. I've said it before and now I'm saying it again. Works every damn time. Skip to 2:10 in the video and check it out.


----------



## CoteRotie (Feb 3, 2019)

In addition to my Lodge, I have some Field skillets, a new company that makes smoother cast iron. To season I'll wipe with a thin layer of oil, canola, cottonseed or peanut depending on what I have. Then I heat on the stovetop until the smoke stops. I repeat that a couple of times. 

I know it's not a recommended method, but that in combination with regular use works for me.

For cleaning I use a nylon bristle scrubber and hot water, and generally no soap. If I do use soap I'll dry it over a burner and add a thin layer of oil.

For deeper cleaning I use copper scrubbers. They're hard enough to remove anything stuck on, but not hard enough to damage the seasoning.


----------



## Casaluz (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a number of cast iron skillets, planchas, and dutch oven (used almost exclusively to bake artisan bread) as well as carbon steel. I use them regularly with exclusively one of these four fats: extra virgin olive oil, butter, ghee, and pure rice bran oil. As with so many thoughts in these forum, opinions can be tightly held and unreservedly expressed. I would like to timidly add here that I have kept the original seasoning in all cases when it came with the cookware and use the same system to keep it in all of them: After using them while they are still hot a wash/deglaze with hot water and wooden spatula or brush, dry them thoroughly, heat them again to ensure dryness and then a apply a little bit of olive oil to the entire surface. Let it cool and ready for next time.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 3, 2019)

Without rehashing a lot here, just throwing out that avocado oil has a high smoke point. I did the oven seasoning with it and like the result (also apply thin coating after each use). Lodge is great for the price, but I was never happy with mine. I don't have the space or tools to smooth it out, so just got a couple (10"/25cm & 12"/30cm) that were already smooth. Much pricier but I really like mine from Smithey Ironware Co. I have a chainmail scrubber, but much prefer little plastic scrapers. Just let it cool down a bit so you don't melt the plastic, Lodge sells a pair for around $5 on amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0039UU9UO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gman (Feb 3, 2019)

the only thing that ever screwed up the seasoning on mine was when my wife thought it would be a good idea to make tomato sauce in it.

if you ever need to completely redo your seasoning from scratch, i highly recommend the self-cleaning oven method. zero elbow grease or power tools required. just pop your pan in the oven, hit the self-clean button, and a few hours later your pan will be naked iron. after it's cool, lightly coat with a high temp oil of your choice (anything but flaxseed!), then heat cycle it up starting from 200*F and finishing at 500*F, in 50* increments for 30 mins each. wipe it down between each cycle. cool and repeat. shouldn't need more than 2 rounds. if your seasoning is too thick it's more likely to chip off.


----------



## vicv (Feb 3, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Potato skin, salt, and oil. I've said it before and now I'm saying it again. Works every damn time. Skip to 2:10 in the video and check it out.





One of those pans is a debuyer pan. I have two a 6" and a 10". They are absolutely lovely and much better than a cast iron. Only problem is the French style handle which can be a pain to fit in the oven. The short stubby one on cast iron pans is much better for this. I have a vintage Wilson 12" pan someone through out that just needed a cleaning and seasoning. These were machined smooth unlike lodge pans and are much more non stick. I can scramble eggs, omelettes, over easy, any method without any sticking with the Wilson or debuyer pans. With a lodge it's hit or miss


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Potato skin, salt, and oil. I've said it before and now I'm saying it again. Works every damn time



Interesting method!


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

CoteRotie said:


> To season I'll wipe with a thin layer of oil, canola, cottonseed or peanut depending on what I have. Then I heat on the stovetop until the smoke stops. I repeat that a couple of times.
> 
> I know it's not a recommended method, but that in combination with regular use works for me.



Actually... when I ground down my cooking surface, this is exactly what i did. I only needed to re-season the interior cooking surface. It is quicker and wastes less energy/gas. If the thin layer of oil truly is a fine film, it does not take long to smoke. On top of that, you can keep wiping down spots that appear - so you can get it completely even.


----------



## slickmamba (Feb 3, 2019)

Are you guys using your cast irons daily? I prefer my stainless steel/carbon steel for daily cooking, basically using cast iron for searing, baking now. Maybe if I had one of those lighter Fields ones I might use it more, but then is a thinner cast iron any better than carbon steel/clad stainless?


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 3, 2019)

slickmamba said:


> Are you guys using your cast irons daily? I prefer my stainless steel/carbon steel for daily cooking, basically using cast iron for searing, baking now. Maybe if I had one of those lighter Fields ones I might use it more, but then is a thinner cast iron any better than carbon steel/clad stainless?


I use my carbons a lot more than my cast irons. They're so much easier to lug about (and probably even more nonstick - they put Teflon to shame).


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 3, 2019)

slickmamba said:


> Are you guys using your cast irons daily?



To the extent that a skillet is required in the meal... It more or less lives on my stove top. I use stainless for stockpots and sauce pans.



MrHiggins said:


> I use my carbons a lot more than my cast irons.



Dang! Its getting tempting...


----------



## slickmamba (Feb 3, 2019)

Luftmensch said:


> To the extent that a skillet is required in the meal... It more or less lives on my stove top. I use stainless for stockpots and sauce pans.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! Its getting tempting...


I do lots of stirring, tossing, flipping, so mostly a no go for me. Forgot to mention roasting on the cast iron, mmm. You should totally get a carbon steel whenever you're able to. Just be weary that some of the sides flare differently, so get one that fits your style. I use the debeyers(?) one in a 10" and a 12".


----------



## slickmamba (Feb 3, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> I use my carbons a lot more than my cast irons. They're so much easier to lug about (and probably even more nonstick - they put Teflon to shame).


I love my carbon steels too, but under high workload if I don't have time to deglaze whipping out the scrubber and salt can be a PITA compared to scrub and go with stainless. I do prefer the carbon steel tho


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 4, 2019)

Also, +1 I recommend french carbon pans...
much better technically shaped/smoother/ lighter/ergonimically better... etc...
the only things I cook in cast iron are fried eggs and griddle pancackes...

ymmv 

whatever you do don't season a carbon steel pan in an oven.


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> whatever you do don't season a carbon steel pan in an oven.


Why is that?

The only carbon steel cookware I have is a wok, and that one has wooden handles, so seasoning in an oven isn't an option anyway. I seasoned that one by using it.


----------



## madelinez (Feb 4, 2019)

Carbon steel (If we're discussing 1 - 1.5% carbon steel with a little silicon) generally doesn't season as well (without other chemical treatments), the polymerization process is slower. On the other hand carbon steel pans are significantly less brittle which is great if you drop one, they're also cheaper to manufacture using modern methods and they conduct heat a little faster meaning less hot spots. Cast iron has higher emissivity which is its best quality, the air 1cm from the surface is going to be hotter than other pans. My favorite brand solidteknics stopped producing cast iron and moved entirely to carbon steel, but I feel that was partially because of cost of production/shipping. They're both good options, carbon steel pans tend to be thinner and lighter which suits a lot of people.


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2019)

madelinez said:


> Carbon steel (If we're discussing 1 - 1.5% carbon steel with a little silicon) generally doesn't season as well (without other chemical treatments), the polymerization process is slower.


Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2019)

My Lodge arrived earlier today. I decided, before I did anything else, to just try it as is. I fried an egg in it in a little butter. That egg fried beautifully and slid right out of the pan. No sticking whatsoever.

I apologise for having caused such a message storm; I should have tried it first and asked questions later. But I did learn a lot reading all the responses. Thank you all for chiming in!


----------



## podzap (Feb 4, 2019)

Michi said:


> Why is that?
> 
> The only carbon steel cookware I have is a wok, and that one has wooden handles, so seasoning in an oven isn't an option anyway. I seasoned that one by using it.



I probably have the same wok. I've used it like 3 times in 23 years since I bought it, because I don't have a gas stove and it only works on gas :-0

I also have a small carbon steel pan which is seasoned ok but I hate to cook with it because it throws grease all over the place.


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2019)

I bought a professional gas burner. The kind you see in some Chinese professional kitchens. It's very similar to this one:




I can get my wok from cold to cherry red with that thing in 45 seconds. No exaggeration, I timed it. I paid $60 for it nearly twenty years ago, and still enjoy it every time I use it. It will outlast me, for certain. And those things are so simple that literally nothing will ever go wrong. Rust will probably kill it eventually, but I'll be long dead by then.

I attached it to my BBQ outside. Truly nice for stuff that requires high and instant heat, such as stir fries or Creole blackened dishes.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 4, 2019)

Michi the exact one o have and recommend. You have excellent taste my friend. [emoji6]


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Michi the exact one o have and recommend. You have excellent taste my friend. [emoji6]


Thank you! 

Id a burna. Mek plendy heat a-reel quik. Good-a fo ya fryin dem noodles


----------



## Paraffin (Feb 4, 2019)

slickmamba said:


> Are you guys using your cast irons daily? I prefer my stainless steel/carbon steel for daily cooking, basically using cast iron for searing, baking now.



Basically the same here: we use stainless-lined heavy copper pots and pans for sauces, stews, and soups. De Buyer carbons steel crepe and omelette pans for those respective things. Cast iron for searing meat and fish. Plus two sizes of wok on a separate wok burner. It's a mix. 

I _could_ use the cast iron to replace the carbon steel pans; there's some overlap there. But I like the better temperature control of the carbon steel for delicate stuff like eggs or pancakes, where I can dump the heat quickly. The whole point of cast iron is heat retention.


----------



## vicv (Feb 4, 2019)

That's strange. There's not much difference between cast iron and mild steel. Thickness is the main thing I've found. My Debuyer pans have great retention if properly heated. I think people are just more gentle with them because there is a higher change of warping


----------



## Michi (Feb 4, 2019)

I love stainless steel for many things, but not so much for frying. We have a German Fissler stainless steel skillet I bought many years ago, at the price of damn near a week's worth of (gross) wages at the time. It is indestructible. It also is heavy. And it has a tendency to stick…

We also have a Jamie Oliver Tefal pan with non-stick coating, and it's been excellent. Still going strong after a bit over three years. But you have to baby the pan. No metal, nothing that might scratch it, think before you touch, etc… That can become annoying.

The Lodge cast iron one I just bought will be great for some things, such as fried potatoes, steak, fish, and lots of other things. It's also heavy as sin.

I'm seriously considering adding a carbon steel skillet to the set, for the lower weight.

What I find quite amazing is that, after all these years and all the metallurgy and technology advancements, I find myself returning to cookware that my great grandparents would have instantly recognised. I remember a frying pan from when I was very young that was in my family until I left for Australia in the early eighties. It was covered in vitreous enamel inside and outside (as were most of the pots and pans people had back then). It _worked_.

And, no, I don't think I'm just being nostalgic.


----------



## vicv (Feb 4, 2019)

Today we live in a disposable and easy world. Cast iron (enameled or not), mild steel, ect. are not popular. People would rather buy a new non-stick coated pan every year. My wife used to be the same way and thought steel pans were too much work. She's finally seen the light and loves her cast iron pans now. To me they will literally last several lifetimes without much care besides being left at the bottom of the ocean. If something does stick a simple soaking usually does the trick. More serious put it in a wood stove! Will still be fine after. Try that with a Teflon or ceramic lined pan. So no I don not think you are being nostalgic. 
About the acidic foods I routinely make chili in mine. Hasn't been a problem yet


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 4, 2019)

Michi, One of the benefits to carbon steel is that you can get things done quicker than cast iron. I have both in my collection and agree again, best for the things you mentioned. 

Carbon steel will heat/cool faster, has less hot spots (w properly sized burners) but like pozap said, it emisses but like mo-fo. So you can actually adjust the hear while searing.

Sorta like, cast iron is the slow but powerful locomotive, needs time to get going and is massive, so doesn't cool as quickly. Carbon steel, is like a spots car that is track suited. Its nimble and performs things quicker and looks great doing it. 

I think one kinda needs both. We're pretty much Debuyer Mineral fans around here but I honestly think any well made carbon steel pan with perform similarly.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 4, 2019)

Michi said:


> I remember a frying pan from when I was very young that was in my family until I left for Australia in the early eighties. It was covered in vitreous enamel inside and outside (as were most of the pots and pans people had back then). It _worked_.
> 
> And, no, I don't think I'm just being nostalgic.


The success of this type of pan depends largely on the thickness of the core steel. The decorative enamel-coated pots and pans my grandmothers had when I was a kid had thin core metal, and as such they did not hold heat well or heat very evenly. My wife recently picked up a couple pieces (unlike you, it was for pure nostalgia), and they are a PITA to cook with compared to the enamel-coated cast iron, cast iron, carbon steel and stainless steel cookware we have. I will not cook with them, and it can be amusing seeing my wife struggle to get good results.


----------



## Uncle Mike (Feb 4, 2019)

Just use it. Make bacon a few times. Clean with chain mail do dad.


----------



## podzap (Feb 4, 2019)

This is the pan where you can cook a whole pack of bacon and then 4 x 250 gram hamburgers. A real time saver.


----------



## podzap (Feb 4, 2019)

What was that in the top right corner? A wee dram of Clynelish 14 year old?


----------



## Xenif (Feb 4, 2019)

Uncle Mike said:


> Just use it. Make bacon a few times. Clean with chain mail do dad.



Aww why did you edit your post? You were on the right track with the Unicorn Horn Oil ! 

Jokes aside, I agree with just use it. My favourite seasoning is just sear and bake a few duck breasts


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 13, 2019)

This is one of the best tutorials I've seen on the subject of cast iron seasoning...




PS - I hate Lodge's pre-seasoning. I find it's best to just strip that stuff off and start fresh from the get go because it'll eventually flake off anyway.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 15, 2019)

Dave Martell said:


> This is one of the best tutorials I've seen on the subject of cast iron seasoning...



Nice video. The presenter seems like a nice guy. More than 60 skillets though!  Thats a lot of iron!


----------

